# Mf-210-4



## Gstrunak8 (Dec 9, 2014)

I have a mf210-4 I notice a oil leak under the tractor and tracked it to be right on the clutch case there is a cotter pin looking plug or overflow ? Anyone know if this is a plug or and overflow


----------

